# MF Hesston 2946 round baler



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just when I thought it would be Krone, I found a MF Hesston 2946. It's a 4x6 sileage baler. Has huge flotation tires and actually has a suspension axle! Very cool? That would be awesome on my craters,,,I mean ground hog holes. It comes with an ISO bus monitor, but I can save some $$ if I go with regular monitor. It's a 2017 demo unit with 92 bales on it. It's at a dealer I like very much. 
They want $33,000. This is considerably cheaper than the Krone and actually less than a new NH 460 Roll Belt.
One of the best things is it has a 2yr warranty while the other brands only 1 year. 
So what do you guys think? Good deal?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

They're good balers, seriously considering switching to one when I'm ready to get rid of my Deere. I like the netwrap system on them. Floater tires and the torsion axle are always a plus and it sounds like you're getting it at a pretty good discount too.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll throw my 2 cents in on them. We owned a MF 2756A baler for 4 years and after multiple issues this summer, we traded for a MF 2956A. I can honestly say I've never hated a baler as much as I do this one. We had less net wrap issues with the old one with the crappy feed roll system than we have with this one. Maybe 200 bales thru it so we think we have the bugs worked out of it though. 3 weeks from baling stalks so we shall see.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought a 2956a a year and half ago. I've had 0 issues at all with the net on mine, but I've only ran 2 types of net in mine (Pritchett and Titan). I think I'm pushing 3,000 bales. I think the only thing i've had to fix is the pickup drive chain.

Troy


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I'll throw my 2 cents in on them. We owned a MF 2756A baler for 4 years and after multiple issues this summer, we traded for a MF 2956A. I can honestly say I've never hated a baler as much as I do this one. We had less net wrap issues with the old one with the crappy feed roll system than we have with this one. Maybe 200 bales thru it so we think we have the bugs worked out of it though. 3 weeks from baling stalks so we shall see.


What were the issues? 
Did dealer solve the issues? Or did you have to do it? 
I do wonder why the baler was demoed, but not purchased.
I have had many issues with my NH baler, but recognize they are a good baler and I may have gotten a bad one.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> What were the issues?
> Did dealer solve the issues? Or did you have to do it?
> I do wonder why the baler was demoed, but not purchased.
> I have had many issues with my NH baler, but recognize they are a good baler and I may have gotten a bad one.


Our dealer refuses to work on hay tools since I left so it was up to me. We have replaced 2 actuators and the feed in roll wasn't square in the frame. About 9 hours with a die grinder and laser level and we got it right. Parts were replaced no questions asked but warranty work was on our dime as AGCO doesn't reimburse customer repair work. I will say the baler starts bales much better than the 2756A and doesn't seem to be as fussy with small windrows. I shouldn't say I hate the baler, just the stupid stuff you shouldn't have to fix right away.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I will ask the dealer for the phone number of the farmer who demoed it. If they don't want to give me their number, I may be reluctant to buy it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think I will ask the dealer for the phone number of the farmer who demoed it. If they don't want to give me their number, I may be reluctant to buy it.


Won't they let you demo it?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Just when I thought it would be Krone, I found a MF Hesston 2946. It's a 4x6 sileage baler. Has huge flotation tires and actually has a suspension axle! Very cool? That would be awesome on my craters,,,I mean ground hog holes. It comes with an ISO bus monitor, but I can save some $$ if I go with regular monitor. It's a 2017 demo unit with 92 bales on it. It's at a dealer I like very much.
> They want $33,000. This is considerably cheaper than the Krone and actually less than a new NH 460 Roll Belt.
> One of the best things is it has a 2yr warranty while the other brands only 1 year.
> So what do you guys think? Good deal?


 The monitor is curious as the 2800/2900 balers are only available as ISObus. There are two different standalone monitor options, however, so maybe that's what the dealer is saying.

The mesh wrap can be a bit finicky, often requiring some initial adjustment as it seems the factory can't take the time to do it right. A common complaint is that the mesh doesn't cut cleanly; it'll leave a slightly tapered tail. The 2700 balers had this nice guillotine that did a good job, but the 2800/2900 mesh wrap is considerably simpler. Most of the issue centers around slower cut-off and how the cut-off bar wants to flex over the knife when the actuator puts pressure against it.

I've also heard complaints that the mesh doesn't wrap as tight as other balers; leaving the outer 4-6" of the bale fairly loose, but otherwise the bales are packed firmly and you can adjust the compression of the bale with a valve on the baler.

There have been some revisions over the years to the stuffer rotor to improve feeding and reduce wrapping; most of it has been focusing on the transition from the auger ends to the stuffer fingers. Being a 2017, I believe it should be the latest and greatest in that area.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Won't they let you demo it?


I'm sure they will, but a simple phone call might get me a lot more hands on information than going though the demo process, right?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I'm sure they will, but a simple phone call might get me a lot more hands on information than going though the demo process, right?


No doubt, phone call is easy and a good idea. But using your CX as an alternate example, you heard good things about it but didn't like some things once you had some seat time, correct? Baler might be the same. If they'll give you a demo, take it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No doubt. I might demo it, but truthfully I'm in a tough struggle just to get a lot of very damp 2nd cut hay baled. Probably no time to demo it this season.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Demo is worth a lot. Pretty sure the first round baler I bought would have gotten poor reviews from the first owner. I have had very little trouble with it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Your damp hay is exactly where you need to demo the baler. All balers will perform with good dry hay it is when the conditions are not perfect where you can tell if there are any short comings.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They seem eager to sell it. Got ahold of me at the end of the day and gave me an excellent offer on the trade in on my BR7060


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> Your damp hay is exactly where you need to demo the baler. All balers will perform with good dry hay it is when the conditions are not perfect where you can tell if there are any short comings.


Heavens no. I'd never bale damp hay. 
I'd doubt the dealer would be able to get it to me in the next few days. That's all the time I have left to get done before the weather turns cold & damp for the rest of the year.


----------



## richard m (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes that phone call might help, but I did the same thing several years ago and later found out that the number I called was not the previous customer but the cell phone of one of the guys in the service department. This was at a dealership in Pa and they are Mennonites I thought they would treat me honestly but I found out differently.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MM Weaver??

Probably going to look at baler today or tomorrow 
Some things 
I don't like: it's 10'-4" tall!!!!
Will the rubber in the torsion axle wear out quickly? I heard once a torsion axle wears out, you usually have to buy a complete new axle-impractical to repair?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> MM Weaver??
> 
> Probably going to look at baler today or tomorrow
> Some things
> ...


They've been using the torsion axle for a while now and I'm not aware of any that needed to be replaced yet. They did initially have a problem with the tires developing some excessive negative camber as the axle settled in, but added a bend to the middle of the axle to give them some positive camber when they come off the line.

You are right that you would have to replace the entire axle if it does wear out. If I recall right, it's just a few bolts that attach the axle on each side, biggest challenge will be blocking or lifting the baler off it.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a new MF 2946 and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Have around 125 bales on it as I got it recently, but I've had no issues at all, and the 1000 monitor is worth any price of upgrade. It will eat hay as fast as you can feed it. I've personally fed it 58" wide knee high windrows at 12mph with no hesitation. The hi-float tires and the suspension axle make it glide right across my roughest fields with ease.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Maxzillian said:


> The monitor is curious as the 2800/2900 balers are only available as ISObus. There are two different standalone monitor options, however, so maybe that's what the dealer is saying.
> 
> The mesh wrap can be a bit finicky, often requiring some initial adjustment as it seems the factory can't take the time to do it right. A common complaint is that the mesh doesn't cut cleanly; it'll leave a slightly tapered tail. The 2700 balers had this nice guillotine that did a good job, but the 2800/2900 mesh wrap is considerably simpler. Most of the issue centers around slower cut-off and how the cut-off bar wants to flex over the knife when the actuator puts pressure against it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know as far as setup. The dealer insisted that upon its arrival at his dealership that it go straight into his shop for the initial setup. He then sent the AGCO regional rep to my field on baling/delivery day, and the regional rep completed the setup in the field and rode around in the instructional seat while I baled the first 5-ish bales. He adjusted the calibration and showed me how to do it as well. He then sat in his truck on the access road while I finished the field to ensure that there were no issues, and I was completely satisfied with my purchase. I never got that kind of service from other dealers/companies.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_GA said:


> I have a new MF 2946 and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Have around 125 bales on it as I got it recently, but I've had no issues at all, and the 1000 monitor is worth any price of upgrade. It will eat hay as fast as you can feed it. I've personally fed it 58" wide knee high windrows at 12mph with no hesitation. The hi-float tires and the suspension axle make it glide right across my roughest fields with ease.


Wow you're really making this a tough decision!! I went and looked at it today. Man is it TALL! Very simple to operate and maintain! The tires are huge-and the suspension... I would love that.
I did get a look at the monitor. Looks hi-tech. Did you get the 2946 or the 2946A?
I also liked the extra thick times at the end of the pickup head. Liked the "pin-less" hitch. 
Tell me more about the monitor and why you like it so much? Thanks


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Wow you're really making this a tough decision!! I went and looked at it today. Man is it TALL! Very simple to operate and maintain! The tires are huge-and the suspension... I would love that.
> I did get a look at the monitor. Looks hi-tech. Did you get the 2946 or the 2946A?
> I also liked the extra thick times at the end of the pickup head. Liked the "pin-less" hitch.
> Tell me more about the monitor and why you like it so much? Thanks


The monitor is easy to use once you get used to it. It shows you the position of the tailgate, when the ramp drops, when the ramp rises, and when the gate is closed. The baler has the computer, and the monitor is just a display. It's small, but has a bigger display than any other on the market. It's color. It's readable with polarized sunglasses. It has storage for bale counts on up to 5 fields. It keeps track of the hours for each round of maintenance, giving you less to keep track of. Error codes are stored and easily accessible. Menu navigation is easy via soft touch buttons or scroll wheel.

I got the MF 2946 because I wanted the control of the gate. One of my fields has a low hanging power line across it, and I didn't want the chance of the Auto version opening the gate into it.

It is very tall. So much that the lean-to on the side of my barn where I parked the Vermeer was too short for it. I just used the front loader to dig the ground out about a foot and it slid right under, so that is something to consider. It's in my profile pic. That's it connected to my MF 4710.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you have hills? Does it seem tippy?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Do you have hills? Does it seem tippy?


I do have hills and it is very stable. It's probably every bit of 10' wide. It's more stable than my tractor. Going down the road i have half of the right tire hanging over the white line and the left tire is on the yellow. Times where i've had to take the right side tire off the road at 25mph down the road due to yuppies not understanding their Kia is no where near as wide as their lane, and with the high float tires didn't feel anything. I will say the tires say max speed of ~15mph but the dealer delivered it from an hour and a half away behind a pickup, and i can guarantee he wasn't going that slow.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Also, my tractor is 100hp, 12 spd with 2 ranges (6 spd per range). I typically bale in 2H and 3H, but the baler is heavy especially when near full. The back field here at the house has a steep climb and I have to go down to 1H to climb it if there is a partial bale in it. If I recall correctly it requires a 76hp pto. Numbers could be off a few hp, but close. I'm pretty sure mine has 88 on the PTO, but if downshifting up your hills are a problem for you that's something to think about. I would think 125+ and you'd be impacted very little. My 100 is soooo close to not knowing it's back there. The front field is flat and I've actually baled in 4H, but typically stay in the 2H/3H, just because it's easier to square up the shoulders. You can adjust the sensitivity of the shape indicators from the monitor if you wanna go faster.


----------

